# bacteriosatic water expired



## growth (Jul 5, 2015)

Does really matter if my bacteriostatic water is expired on 1 march?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I'm using bac water from 2015


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Could cause a rash....


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

for that short time no. If your too bored to get a new one use it


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm using bac water from 2013


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

im using 2015 bac water too, its fine


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a few extra 2017 Bac water, if anyone needs :thumbup1:


----------

